# Doctor Who



## Phantom (Jun 12, 2010)

Any avid fans of the Who here? If so what's your opinion on the new doc?

I kinda like him, there is no doubt that he IS the Doctor.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 12, 2010)

I like him more than Tennant already, but that's mainly because the quality of the writing is better since RTD has left.

I think they need to stop having arc words. It was fun with Bad Wolf, but they really don't have to do it every series. The cracks aren't exact words but still :(

Already a thread btw


----------



## Porygon (Jun 14, 2010)

Just the thread I was looking for when I clicked on 'Entertainment'! :D

I'm very fond of Matt. But I do have a special place in my heart for David. It's too tough for me to decide! 

Either way, Doctor Who is my all-time favorite show, and Matt and David portray the titular character wonderfully.


----------

